# Wanted:   Alpha/Beta testers with WiFi enabled Camera (iOS/Windows/OSX)



## TheLost (May 16, 2013)

After buying Nikon's WU-1a WiFi adapter and finding out how horrible Nikon's software is (no iPad support?) i decided to pull out my nerd-card and create my own iOS app. 

If you have a WiFi enabled camera and an iOS device (iPad / iPhone) and want to test a new APP im working on please send me a PM.

The cameras i'd really like tested are the Nikon D600/D800 with the WU-1b and the Canon 6D... but anything is welcome  (Nikon 1 with adapter, Point-n-Shoot, m4/3... etc). Even if you don't have an iOS device but have a Macbook, Windows Notebook or WiFi enabled desktop and a WiFi camera i could use your help :lmao:

I'm still in the early stages of development but anybody who helps will get the final APP for free!! (ooooh.. thats right.. a $4.99 value!!  )

If you are interested please send me a PM with your camera info and what iOS device you have.

Thanks!


PS.  EyiFi cards are not supported right now... sorry.  

PSS.  About me..  I'm a Software Developer by profession with 20+ years of experience.   If you want my full resume before you install any of my software on your device just ask


----------



## nmoody (May 16, 2013)

I sadly match a lot of your hardware having a D7100 and WU-1a. Controlling devices I have available to me are a Win8 laptop, iPhone 3GS, 4 and 4S as well as iPad Mini. 

Let me know if I can be any help.


----------



## TheLost (May 16, 2013)

Yup.. You've got what i have  

D7100 w/WU-1a
iPhones (5 / 4s / touch)
iPad (mini, 2, 3)

I'll still put you on 'the list'.. 

I'm toying with the idea of creating a 'Windows Store' app for Win8 but i'd like to get my iOS app into the Apple store ASAP.  I did my prototypes on Windows while i was learning the protocols.. then i moved everything over to OSX and now onto iOS.

I would like to hear what features you'd like to see   (that goes for everybody... even if you don't a wifi enabled camera)


----------



## Flagurgle (May 26, 2013)

If you're interested I have a d600 and D800 and a Wu-1b. I also have a Samsung win8 pro tablet that I would like to be able to control the cameras from as well as an iphone5 and my wife has an android tablet so petty much every toy. As far as I can see it there is nowhere to plug the Wu-1b into the D800 but I'm open to suggestion. I'm happy to test software for you.


----------



## iandrilon (Oct 20, 2013)

Hi!

Posted on your other thread. I'm interested in helping. I too have a D7100 w/ WU-1a, as well as an iPhone5, iPad2, and a MacBook Pro.

Hope your app development's going well!


----------

